# Looking for a QUALITY breeder near Little Rock AR or surrounding states



## CJT (Mar 4, 2013)

We'd be willing to travel 4-5 hours for the right breeder. Our last GSD passed on last summer. We are looking for first and foremost, good temper and good health. I'd like to find a dog with somewhat of a laid back personality, however my husband would like the dog to have enough drive to train easily. He would like to put obedience, agility and tracking titles on it, possibly herding.

We have no other pets or children in the home. We currently live on 5 acres, but are in the process of building on 70 acres, so the dog will have ample room to train and play.

I will be home with the dog all the time, and my time is spent in the orchard and later on the farm, with gardening and livestock (mostly chickens and geese). I'd like for the dog to be able to accompany me anywhere on the farm (off leash, after training), on leash for my daily walks on a public trail, and occasionally go with us in our RV.

We don't want a plush! Our last girl was beautiful with her long coat, but what a chore to keep clean.

Any breeder recommendations for us that would match our needs? I'm not finding much in Arkansas, I ran across Stony Creek in Houston Missouri, and Vom Waldenhaus in Richland Missouri, both of which look promising.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know three dogs from this kennel (Duke, Drago, and Diva)

They are high drive working dogs with very good temperaments (the ones I know)

Haus Shekinah German Shepherds


----------



## Crewchef (Feb 12, 2013)

A little more than 5 hours (east TN) but worth consideration

Sequoyah German Shepherds

Our pup from here will be coming home at the end of March.


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

There is a kennel on the Ark/Mo line vom Heinolf German Shepherds - Home but I don't know a thing about them. There is also one in Alexander Ar near LR, but again I know nothing about them. 
I do know I see many gorgeous GSD's in the LR area. Mine came from Missouri. Good luck in your search!


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's another in Monticello SEARK German Shepherds-Monticello, Arkansas


----------



## CJT (Mar 4, 2013)

Missouri, Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana.... we will travel if needed to find the right dog, but it would be much easier if we could drive there and back in a day.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Large GSD Breeder - Excellent Lines - Great Collaborator*

www.giantgermanshepherds.com

Corsicana, TX just south of Dallas on I-45.

Longfisher


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I met Drago Vom Patriot over the week end. (drool). I would put a pup by him on my short list if I were in the market;
http://www.canineconcepts.com/


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

Unfortunately there are no quality breeders that I would consider in Arkansas. By quality breeders, I mean ones who train, title, and breed their dogs/bloodlines. The closest I would consider quality is Schattendal Kennels in Vilona, AR; however, they seem to have stopped. Now there are people here who import litters or dogs from good working bloodlines with, more importantly, TITLED parents. Please don't buy from untitled parents, and breeding programs that don't title and train their own stock. You won't get quality dogs from such.


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

With that said, we have a club member who imported a TITLED Zender vom Lusondai daughter mated to Black-Jack von der Teufelskehle. The litter was born a week or two ago. Let me know if this interests you, and I can give you contact info.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

There is a breeder just outside of Poteau, OK (about 30 min SW of Fort Smith) from whom I've purchased two pups. All dogs are AKC registered, and come from a family pet/protection line. Pedigree and DNA are available for several generations back online. The grandfather of both of the dogs I've had from him was a search/rescue dog in Texas that this man acquired upon retirement from active service. When I picked up my dog last saturday he told me that he will be having a litter born in around six weeks, and the female is young (3 years) and tends to have large litters. The pups tend to be black or black/tan. 

If you're interested, PM me and I'll pass on his info. He is a private individual so I'd prefer not to post his info on here. As I said, I now own my second dog from him, and I'm extremely happy with what I have. Also, his price is well below market. He does not ship or do long distance sales, only face-to-face.


----------



## CJT (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for all the responses. I believe we may have located a breeder we feel well matched for our needs, Austerlitz just outside of Tulsa, OK. Does anyone have any feedback on them?

I think both they're planned breedings for this spring may spoken for, so I don't know how long the waiting list will be, we're waiting on a return phone call.

Thanks,
CJ


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

CJT, I do not recommend that kennel based on the dogs that I have seen coming out from there. The working quality is missing.


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

When someone says "come from a family of pet/Protection line", it is a huge red flag. Your best bet is to go through this list and find one that is closest to you.
Zuchten und Welpen finden bei Working-dog.eu


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I know Susanne at Austerlitz. She taught my puppy class! 

She has some nice dogs. 

You can also look at Quality German Shepherds

This is Tidmores Rising Star. My Lydi is from here and she is great dog. I do AKC events with her (and my other dogs) and am very happy with health and temper. This breeder is east of McAlester. One of her dogs just took the high in trial in obedience at the German Shpeherd Nationals.


----------



## CJT (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you, I will have a peek at Tidmores, that's only a few hours from where we live, that would certainly be nice! I will spend today reading through all their info and see what I think.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

la_nausee said:


> When someone says "come from a family of pet/Protection line", it is a huge red flag.


Different lines have different purposes. I'm not sure why you think that is a "red flag"... but I know the quality of the dogs that my breeder produces, and they will not be beat.

Best of luck to you, OP. I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Odin&Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Crewchef said:


> A little more than 5 hours (east TN) but worth consideration
> 
> Sequoyah German Shepherds
> 
> Our pup from here will be coming home at the end of March.


I'm in Ringgold also, and have two Sequoyah dogs. I have Sequoyah's Raging Storm and one of her pups, Storms Odin of Rhys vom Sequoyahhaus. Both fabulous dogs. The support team there is super.
Are you getting a Savage/Hollywood pup? Savage is Storm's sister. I met one of those pups over the weekend, what a doll!


----------



## CJT (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the help. We will be bringing a pup home from Tidmore's Rising Stars in Oklahoma in just another couple of weeks!


----------



## Crewchef (Feb 12, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad you were able to find what you were looking for.

We pick up Zula from Sequoyah this Friday.


----------



## Odin&Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Crewchef said:


> Congratulations! Glad you were able to find what you were looking for.
> 
> We pick up Zula from Sequoyah this Friday.


Keep your eyes open for my darling Odin, he is there for training.


----------

